# Favourite Friday



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Please post pictures of your favourite watch ever - either still with you or moved on.

Iâ€™ll never part with m SMP. Cheers Stu


----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

I will be wearing this little beauty today and i may swop over to my U1 tonight :tongue2:


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Probably my moonwatch










but my 6309 has a special place in my heart, too...










...even though it's not original (re-dialled at some point) I love it as it was my first real WIS purchase... :bb:

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I think both of these meet the expectation, and I am wearing both.










Look at the grime, I'll lose my membership card to the Omega club.

Later,

William


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

My most expensive, I'm in lust :wub:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Sturmy:




























Cheers


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Beautiful, Alan


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I probably have too many favorites really... but Im not into that today... Its ANZAC day here and so we are all thinking about those who lost their lives in war. A sobering time if youve ever been in Aus when its on. So Im wearing my RAN (Royal Australian Navy) issued Certina DS3 PH1000m


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

It's this










This










Or this










Dweller on today.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

This only arrived yesterday, so it had to be on the wrist today:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Coaxial for me


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Swiko Ventura








]


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Favourite of all time? I couldn't possibly choose, they're like my children! :lol:

Today I'm wearing the G10.


----------



## Leebman (Mar 13, 2008)

This is my favourite










But I'll be wearing this


----------



## mylo (Feb 8, 2008)

This is my favourite as IMO its class incarnate


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Glycine Airman I have rescued half a dozen of them and had them refurbished before moving them on, at 36mm they are just too small for me .... but it is my favourite watch ever.

Here's one I wish I had kept


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

That's a tough one. Probably the 856:










But this has just arrived - I had had one before but sold it to the gentleman above - so it is on the wrist today.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Wearing this, had it 10 days & it's beginning to grow on me:










My favourite is this, a 40th b'day present from my better half:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Has to be...



















But wearing this...


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

My favourite watch? Don't know that I have a favourite TBH, but if I did it would probably be one of these three:










However this is what I'm wearing today....










Have a good weekend everyone

Rich


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

My favourite is my Seiko 7002-7001 as this is the divers watch that started my watch collecting off. I've bought/sold/traded loads of watches since then but I've always kept this one & never been tempted to sell it.

I'm off to Scarborough for a posh do this weekend so I'll be trying to force this big (but beautiful) lump under my shirt - I'm not sure the cufflinks will take it :blink: :lol: Apologies for the rubbish picture - it really doesn't do the watch justice h34r: !

Have a good weekend everyone :thumbup:


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

I know its no Seamaster Pro but had this on for the last few days since it arrived. Its not bad


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

quoll said:


> That's a tough one. Probably the 856:


I am really likeing the 856 LOTS. Whats that going to set me back 2nd wrist ?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

My favourite will change with my mood, I've got one of these on today so my mood's going to be pretty good.


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

This is the favorite of my litle collection:

1963's Seiko Lord Marvel :










But today i am wearing this one ( Franken seiko: 6118 dial on 7s26 case+caliber):










Have a nice friday!


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm with Quoll. I'm wearing my 856 today. It is my all-time favourite and will be a lifetime keeper










As for watches I've owned that I wish I'd kept, it has to be this one, bought new for Â£100 in a jeweller's sale back in the mid-1970s










I swapped it plus 50 quid for my father's 1016 Explorer, which stayed with me for around the next 20 years. My father later sold it on to a friend of a friend. I've only ever seen one other in the flesh, when I caught a wrist glimpse several years later on a Brighton line train. I always wondered whether that could have been my old one.


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Tricky call that - my fancies are too flighty to pick one favourite though I'd like to try these two again if I had the cash:



















However, today's is the Temption:










HAGWE all.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## nosher (Mar 4, 2008)

going for a few pints this afternoon so wearing the b1..........


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I can`t decide which is my absolute favourite, but this will do for the moment B)

*Oris Artelier, ETA 2859-2 27 Jewels*


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

No favourite really. So today, will be this one, the last one I serviced in fact.

Bertrand


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Ocean7 LM-1LE for me


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

a vintage SM300 for me....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all,

ermmmm,

the Marine original










No post today,waiting for my Enzo Mechana,why do we put ourselves through this waiting agony?

Surely 3 days is enough time to get it from the U.K to South of France.

Incidently the tracking number i was given is not working should i be worried!!

Paul


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

salmonia said:


> a vintage SM300 for me....


Very nice. :thumbsup:

Rich


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

I've now changed to this Dolphin 24hrs on a very bling-y mesh :blink:










But my favourites are still the same :tongue2:

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

quoll said:


>


I have the same type of bracelet sizing tool, do you know what that spring loaded screw is for? I have only used the tool for Seamaster and Speedmaster sizing, oh and a Mido, I can't see the purpose of the sliding piece. Fine watches by the way. 

Later,

William


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This one for me....










Alexus


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Steve264 said:


> I've now changed to this Dolphin 24hrs on a very bling-y mesh :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a handsome watch :thumbsup: From Ray? Is that one of the cool thorn-buckled mesh bands?

Cheers


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Deego said:


> I know its no Seamaster Pro but had this on for the last few days since it arrived. Its not bad


like the site brian


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

dapper said:


> [
> 
> That's a handsome watch :thumbsup: From Ray?


 h34r:



> Is that one of the cool thorn-buckled mesh bands?


It's thorn buckled and mesh all right. :lol:

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

William_Wilson said:


> ....do you know what that spring loaded screw is for?


Now you mention it, er, no. I have just had a fiddle with it and I can't work it out at all. :huh: :dontgetit: :dntknw:

I use it all the time on push-pin bracelets.


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

*Sinn 103 Sa Hd* for me today


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have been with this most of the day


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Ricster said:


> *Sinn 103 Sa Hd* for me today


I love this watch :wub:

Just got home (thank goodness for the weekend) and changed over to this for a quiet, relaxing evening (the 710's out with her girlfriends :thumbup: )










Rich


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Toshi said:


> Rich


now i love that


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Some fabulous pieces on display today. Wore my Seiko Flightmaster for work.










Now wearing my Bullet for the evening.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Finally got home after one hell of a week :huh: so have swapped to something comfy


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Hard to say what my favourite is, but this one is up there:










Have been wearing this all week:


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

oops a double posting


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm wearing one of my favourite watches


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

This one always brings a smile to my face.


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Too tough to call, but this vintage Omega has got to be right up there as a grail achieved...


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't have a favourite watch although I suspect I have a favourite brand, no prizes for guessing which though  .

I started the day with this, by virtue of the fact I was too tired to take it off last night:










Switched to this around lunchtime:










And I'm know wearing this:










Have a great weekend all.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

This is one i couldnt be without


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Griff said:


>


Lovely Rolex Griff but if that's one of those horrid "expanding to fit all lug" bracelets









Dave


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

ETCHY said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Poor show Griff, I reckon it would look much better on a brown leather :yes:


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> I don't have a favourite watch although I suspect I have a favourite brand, no prizes for guessing which though  .
> 
> I started the day with this, by virtue of the fact I was too tired to take it off last night:
> 
> ...


Fantasic collection Gary... mmmmmmmmmmm!!! :thumbsup:

I see so many watches on here that I REALLY wish I owned, but probably more than any other the Speedsonic grabs me every time... at least now I'm wearing Rich's Dynamic...  Do you know the lug to lug measurement? One day I think I'll have to take the plunge, unless I'm just too scrawny! 

S.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Steve R said:


> Fantasic collection Gary... mmmmmmmmmmm!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> I see so many watches on here that I REALLY wish I owned, but probably more than any other the Speedsonic grabs me every time... at least now I'm wearing Rich's Dynamic...  Do you know the lug to lug measurement? One day I think I'll have to take the plunge, unless I'm just too scrawny!
> 
> S.


Thanks Steve, the Speedsonic is a fantastic watch imho and surprisingly large for an early 70's piece, 42mm without crown! The lug width is 22mm. Don't worry about being too scrawny though, I'm the same and can carry it off quite easily. Well worth taking the plunge for I'd say.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

:wub:

Gary, anytime that needs a transfer, give me a shout...

:lol:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Steve R said:


> at least now I'm wearing Rich's Dynamic...


Steve, I think by now it qualifies as being "Steve's Dynamic", don't you think? 

Rich


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

salmonia said:


> a vintage SM300 for me....


Lovely, welcome to the big triangle club


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Toshi said:


> Steve R said:
> 
> 
> > at least now I'm wearing Rich's Dynamic...
> ...


:lol: well yes I suppose so Rich, you may have a point... out there in the free world it's definitely very mine now but in here I still feel slightly like I nicked it! h34r: Mind you I'd bet it's spent more time strapped to my wrist than to anyone else's in many years. No prizes for guessing where it is even as we speak, bless it... 

S.


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Flashharry said:


> salmonia said:
> 
> 
> > a vintage SM300 for me....
> ...


Thanks Neal!... :thumbsup:


----------

